# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Видеооформление: развлечения, игры, заставки, презентации.

## МУЗОК

Видеоряд на 16,5 минут. Я подготовила его для показа в группах воспитателями.
Здесь видеоматериалы, взятые в инете, ю-тюбе, форуме. Я соединила их в один файл, сохранив авторские надписи и ничего не изменив, для того, чтобы меня не обвинили в использовании готовых видеороликов и презентаций. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ АВТОРАМ. 
ФИЛЬМ О КОСМОСЕ: 

http://yadi.sk/d/SYCVtyng3ytRE 
Ссылка обновлена 11.04.2013г.

Видеоряд содержит работы: 
1. АСТРОНОМИЯ для маленьких (ю-тюб). 
2. ПЛАНЕТЫ солнечной системы (ю-тюб). 
3. ЗАПОМИНАЙКА. Планеты солнечной системы (Анна Яранова). 
4. СОЛНЕЧНАЯ система (ю-тюб). 
5. ЗАПОМИНАЙКА. Планеты солнечной системы с подсказкой (Анна Яранова). 
6. ГОЛУБАЯ жемчужина ВСЕЛЕННОЙ (Елена Матвиенко).

----------

Elen2 (11.04.2016), Elena_privat (29.09.2020), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laks_arina (12.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), lenik (07.03.2017), mila110153 (13.03.2016), nezabudka-8s (12.03.2016), olga kh (13.03.2016), strelka_64 (12.03.2016), ttanya (12.03.2016), Анжела72 (18.03.2017), Добронрава (05.06.2019), дубненка (23.01.2020), Лилия60 (26.10.2018), Лорис (12.04.2016), любовь77 (04.04.2016), Натали Птичка (05.03.2017), нутя (07.06.2019), Раисса (13.03.2016), Римма1961 (30.03.2018), Стеша (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Видеозаставка к сценарию "Шляпный бал": 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ6ZQsVGgzM







> Музочка, твои придумки озвучивать одно удовольствие!


Ой, ловлю на слове  :Derisive:  Спасибо, Ириночка!

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), Valenta (19.03.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Лорис (12.04.2016), нутя (07.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Видеозаставка перед выходом лягушек из сценария "Весёлая квампания на празднике у мам": 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHPmTjcp10U

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Этот клипчик делала по просьбе, не себе, на выпускной, весь материал мне дали, я только из всего предостваленного нарезку сделала, склеила и звук наложила. Думаю, может пригодится в будущем кому из вас. Выставляю два варианта. В одном музыкальный фон громче. В другом фон сделала потише, а голос робота усилила: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5a459fa...1%87%D0%B5.mp4 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3348a7f...1%87%D0%B5.mp4





> Музочка!
> И я! И я! И я! И я!
> Поздравляю тебя!


Ирочка, спасибо! Насмеялась, глядя на симпатюлек.

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.05.2017), ttanya (18.02.2017), tvelen (21.02.2017), Добронрава (05.06.2019), нутя (16.03.2017), Озма (18.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Надо было сказку сделать срочно, уложилась в 2 дня, использовала то, что оказалось под рукой. Было бы времени побольше, довела бы до ума получше 


Предновогодняя сказка:* 
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

http://youtu.be/EE83IEA3lzo

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), SeverynkaIrina (06.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ирина-Ирен (07.12.2016), нутя (17.11.2016), ольга марущак (15.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация:*

https://youtu.be/pUz5z-5Pa5o 


*Архив со сценарием, фонограммами и видеоматериалом здесь*: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4859823

----------

alla-mus (22.04.2017), Borkova Pavlovo (10.03.2017), EVGESKA (12.03.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), muza67 (15.04.2017), pomahka (08.11.2016), SNAR (22.04.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (13.04.2016), ttanya (12.04.2016), Valenta (19.03.2016), vishulaev (10.03.2017), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Лорис (12.04.2016), Людмилая (10.03.2017), Маинька (10.03.2017), Ната25 (10.03.2017), нутя (23.04.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), Римма1961 (14.04.2017), татуся (07.03.2017), ююлю (28.03.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Музочка, тебе поклон и благодарность за все, что ты делаешь для своих ребятишек!!!! И, получается, что и для наших - ведь я, например, тоже использую его в работе. СПАСИБО тебе ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Смотрела кинозал и - до слез - момент, когда фрагмент с угощением - ломтиками хлеба. Как слушают дети, как принимают...Серьезные глаза, вдумчивые...Хочется верить, что все услышанное ими - запомнится...Очень хочется верить!..

----------


## svetsvet

> *День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация:*
> *Архив со сценарием, фонограммами и видеоматериалом здесь*: 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4859823


Спасибо, Музочка! Идея с кинозалом к Дню Победы очень кстати! И архив со сценаримя и видеоматериала утащила к себе. БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!!!!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, спасибо огромное за материал к 9 маю: за сценарий, презентацию, фонограммы.*

----------

nata.69. (15.05.2017)

----------


## ttanya

> День Победы. Кинозал. Видеопрезентация:
> Архив со сценарием, фонограммами и видеоматериалом здесь: 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4859823


Музочка! Спасибо за прекрасный материал. Всё забрала себе -обязательно использую на следующий год. У меня будет одна старшая группа, без подготовишек. И это просто замечательный материал для праздника без подготовки, где просто и доступно можно ребятам всё рассказать и показать, рассказать о норме хлеба в годы войны, о 125 граммах и угостить детей этими ломтиками  хлеба.
 В прошлом году, когда мы с ребятами ходили на возложение, встречая пожилых людей они дарили им цветы и  тоже просто говорили: "С праздником! С Днём Победы!" С какой же благодарностью  и со слезами на глазах смотрели вслед детям прабабушки и  прадедушки...
     Спасибо нашим феечкам-волшебницам, которые создают такие фильмы для детей. "Легенду о старом  маяке" мы уже просмотрели с подготовишками. Смотрели, затаив дыхание. И я также перед просмотром сказала, что это-фильм.
 А в этом году у нас будет торжественное мероприятие.
_Музочка!  Ты действительно большой мастер творческих идей! Спасибо тебе за это огромное, за щедрость твою - СПАСИБО!_

----------


## зулико

> День Победы. Кинозал.


Большое спасибо, Музочка! Очень пригодится.

----------


## кэт радистка

> Мероприятие получилось СУПЕР!


Музочка! Спасибо тебе большое за материал. Решила частично воспользоваться. Всё взять уже не смогу, так сценарий уже написан.

----------


## Lenylya

> всё прошло на одном дыхании, равнодушных не было ни среди детей, ни среди взрослых.


Спасибо, Муза за ценнейший материал, обязательно покажу детям  в средних группах, у меня их 2. Для старш и подг. гр уже написаны сценарии. Какая же ты щедрая и добрая, Музочка. [img]http://*********ru/6939416m.gif[/img]

----------


## Veramar62

> День Победы. Кинозал.


 Музочка! Огромное спасибо за прекрасный и нужный материал!

----------


## МУЗОК

Для Ирочки - Парина - видеозаставка. Ирочка, *спасибо* тебе за твою помощь, никогда не откажешь и, когда бы не попросила, подкинешь эксклюзивную вкусняшку!

*Путеводная звезда: 
*
https://youtu.be/ARkVKLAmTMw 





> Музочка, спасибо огромное за чудесный материал!!! Сколько у тебя всегда вкусняшек!!!!





> СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДБОРОЧКУ СЦЕНАРИЕВ И ИГР.





> Музочка, спасибо за буквы и цифры! 
> Очень вовремя - наша воспитательница попросила на выпускной игру.


Рада, что помогла. Спасибо за отзывы. Благо-Дарю!

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.05.2017), ttanya (05.09.2016), нутя (17.11.2016), ююлю (21.01.2017)

----------


## Парина

> Для Ирочки - Парина - видеозаставка. Ирочка, спасибо тебе за твою помощь, никогда не откажешь и, когда бы не попросила, подкинешь эксклюзивную вкусняшку!
> 
> Путеводная звезда:


*Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное, моя хорошая!!!! Обязательно твою заставочку включу в сценарий, спасибо огромное!!! Скорее не я безотказная, а ты у нас всем всегда рада помочь и подарить БЛАГО!!! Спасибо большое!!!*

----------


## mishel61

> *Путеводная звезда: 
> *


Муза спасибо за видеозаставочку!
Обязательно использую на выпускном.

----------


## МУЗОК

Развлечение сделано по игре "Магазин игрушек" *Ирины Парахневич -Парина*. Ирочка, *спасибо* за чудесный материал! *Благо-Дарю!*
 :Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 

*Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":* 
для малышей

https://youtu.be/0XadIlIYUxU

----------

Adaneth (03.11.2019), Elen2 (26.02.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), larisakoly (13.03.2017), moderm (07.11.2016), Nich Tanya (11.03.2017), Oksik (21.03.2017), pomahka (08.11.2016), ttanya (05.03.2017), Valenta (19.03.2016), Алена43 (01.05.2016), Алла Смирнова (04.07.2019), Валентина М (04.01.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Лилия60 (26.10.2018), Лорис (17.12.2016), лядова (05.02.2017), Натали Птичка (05.03.2017), нутя (17.11.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), ююлю (28.03.2017), Ярик (24.10.2018)

----------


## Парина

> Развлечение сделано по игре "Магазин игрушек" Ирины Парахневич -Парина. Ирочка, спасибо за чудесный материал! Благо-Дарю!
> 
> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


Музочка, спасибо, дорогая моя, очень здОрово придумала, замечательно! Вообще дети очень любят такие миниразвлечения, у меня в средней группе на новогоднем утреннике почти все детки успели себя показать, мамочки довольные, т.к. своё чадо увидели. А тут ещё и такое видео будет!!! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Ольга Сара

Уважаемая Музочка, Ваш практический видео материал помог мне во многих праздниках и развлечениях, дети в восторге от Ваших работ и задумок, с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ, и удачи в творчестве!!!

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


Музочка, спасибо ! Отличный материал для работы с малышками!!!

----------


## Елена М

Музочка, ой, какое большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!! Отличный материал!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lenylya

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


Музочка, спасибо! Замечательное развлечение, будем с детками очень рады посмотреть.
[img]http://*********ru/7136376m.gif[/img]

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Уважаемая Музочка, можно и мне посмотреть "Магазин игрушек", спасибо !!!





> В личке


Музочка, спасибо большое, так классно и ярко проиллюстрирована игра, дети любят смотреть и выполнять движения, обязательно завтра же попробуем, УДАЧИ Вам в творчестве!!!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка! СПАСИБО ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ ИГРУ!!!!!
Очень нужную летом!!!!!!!

----------


## ttanya

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


А мне ничего не видно... Как жаль... :Meeting: 
Музочка! Пожалуйста, а можно  мне и моим малышам познакомиться и поиграть в эту игру? Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное, моя хорошая!!!! Обязательно твою заставочку включу в сценарий, спасибо огромное!!! Скорее не я безотказная, а ты у нас всем всегда рада помочь и подарить БЛАГО!!! Спасибо большое!!!





> Муза спасибо за видеозаставочку!
> Обязательно использую на выпускном.





> Музочка, спасибо, дорогая моя, очень здОрово придумала, замечательно! Вообще дети очень любят такие миниразвлечения, у меня в средней группе на новогоднем утреннике почти все детки успели себя показать, мамочки довольные, т.к. своё чадо увидели. А тут ещё и такое видео будет!!! Спасибо огромное!





> Уважаемая Музочка, Ваш практический видео материал помог мне во многих праздниках и развлечениях, дети в восторге от Ваших работ и задумок, с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ, и удачи в творчестве!!!





> Музочка, спасибо ! Отличный материал для работы с малышками!!!





> Музочка, ой, какое большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!! Отличный материал!!!!!!!!





> Музочка, спасибо! Замечательное развлечение, будем с детками очень рады посмотреть.





> Музочка, спасибо большое, так классно и ярко проиллюстрирована игра, дети любят смотреть и выполнять движения, обязательно завтра же попробуем, УДАЧИ Вам в творчестве!!!





> Музочка! СПАСИБО ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ ИГРУ!!!!!
> Очень нужную летом!!!!!!!


Спасибо за отзывы. Заглядывайте в гости, всегда рада. *Благо-Дарю!* 





> А мне ничего не видно... Как жаль...
> Музочка! Пожалуйста, а можно  мне и моим малышам познакомиться и поиграть в эту игру? Пожалуйста!!!


Танечка, в личке ссылка.

----------


## ttanya

> Танечка, в личке ссылка.


_Музочка! Спасибо преогромное!!!  Классная игра!  Завтра и посмотрим и поиграем!  Уже представляю, с каким восторгом мои малыши будут смотреть и повторять движения всех игрушек! Ох и любят же они у меня вот такие мультяшечные игры. СПАСИБО!!!_

----------


## Petavla

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":


Классно получилось! Новая свежая струя в работе!
Спасибо, Музочка и Иринушка!

----------


## Олюр

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":


_Ой, как здорово, как интересно будет детям! Умничка, Музочка, спасибо!_

----------

nata.69. (15.05.2017), МУЗОК (21.06.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

> А мне ничего не видно... Как жаль...


И мне ничего не видно.. :Blush2: 
Очень бы хотелось посмотреть! Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста и со мной... :Tender:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Классно получилось! Новая свежая струя в работе!
> Спасибо, Музочка и Иринушка!





> Ой, как здорово, как интересно будет детям! Умничка, Музочка, спасибо!


Спасибо, девочки! Иришка умница, подарила форуму озвучку. *Благо-Дарю!*





> И мне ничего не видно..
> 
> Очень бы хотелось посмотреть! Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста и со мной



В личке.

----------


## oxanaageeva

*Уважаемая Музочка можно попросить в личку развлечение Магазин игрушек.*

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемая Музочка можно попросить в личку развлечение Магазин игрушек.


Отправила в личку.

----------


## МУЗОК

*День России. 
*
 :Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*Презентация "День России. Ростов-на-Дону.":* 

*  https://youtu.be/rBX7jiT5ZvI*

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), нутя (07.06.2019)

----------


## Petavla

> Презентация "День России. Ростов-на-Дону"


Музочка, очень красивые фото!
Особенно понравились фонтаны и вечерний город! :Ok:

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, показала малышам твоего "Козлика" - 
они аж попискивали от удовольствия!
И сразу подпевали, хотя слышали эту песенку впервые!
Спасибо!!! 

[img]http://*********net/7002610.jpg[/img]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, показала малышам твоего "Козлика" - 
> они аж попискивали от удовольствия!
> И сразу подпевали, хотя слышали эту песенку впервые!
> Спасибо!!!


Танечка, *спасибо* за отзыв! Пойте с удовольствием, а видеооформление будет вам поднимать настроение. *Благо-Дарю*! 





> Музочка, очень красивые фото!
> Особенно понравились фонтаны и вечерний город!


*Спасибо*! Если презентация понравилась, значит, удалась!

----------


## Парина

> Спасибо, девочки! Иришка умница, подарила форуму озвучку. Благо-Дарю!


Спасибо, Музочка!!! *"Магазин игрушек"* можно не только *смотреть*, как развлечение, спасибо тебе, Музочка, что сделала такой вариант!!!! Я, например,  брала и саму игру на новогодний утренник в средней группе, все детки показали себя во всей красе - и весело, и интересно, и самое главное - родители довольны, что артисты ВСЕ детки!

----------


## говорушка

Музочка большое спасибо :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## olga kh

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


Музочка, Ириша, СПАСИБО вам, МАСТЕРИЦЫ!!!!!!!! Вот ведь "натворили" - играй да радуйся!!!

----------


## SNAR

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":


Музочка, очень интересная идея представления Магазина игрушек! Очень часто беру это развлечение с Иришиным сопровождением! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Людмилая

> Презентация "День России. Ростов-на-Дону.":


Красивый город, а Дон какой - широкий!Как-будто в гостях побывала, спасибо, Музочка, за чудесную экскурсию!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Заставка на праздник Нептуна. 




Письмо Нептуна: 

https://youtu.be/LK4Zm54Hmgg*

 *Текст письма:* 

* Гордый я морей властитель, 
Рыб, дельфинов повелитель. 
Объявляю всем указ: 
Собирайтесь в путь тотчас. 
Вас на праздник приглашаю, 
Всех сегодня искупаю. ... 
Пишет вам седой ворчун, 
Грозный царь морской, 
....................................                      Нептун.*









> "Магазин игрушек" можно не только смотреть,


Да, Ирочка, это ИНТЕРАКТИВНОЕ РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЕ. Только вместо кукол и ширмы используется экран. Ирочка, спасибо. Благо-Дарю!





> Музочка большое спасибо





> Музочка, Ириша, СПАСИБО вам, МАСТЕРИЦЫ!!!!!!!! Вот ведь "натворили" - играй да радуйся!!!





> Музочка, очень интересная идея представления Магазина игрушек! Очень часто беру это развлечение с Иришиным сопровождением! Спасибо!!!


Спасибо всем за отзывы! Радуйте деток, играйте. Благо-Дарю!





> Красивый город, а Дон какой - широкий!Как-будто в гостях побывала, спасибо, Музочка, за чудесную экскурсию!!!!


Людочка, как здорово, что клип интересен оказался не только ростовчанам. Спасибо. Благо-Дарю!

----------

alla-mus (26.05.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019)

----------


## Ириночк

Здравствуйте уважаемая Муза! С огромной просьбой обращаюсь я к вам! Если это возможно поделитесь пожалуйста интерактивным развлечением "Магазин игрушек":
для малышей Мои любимчики будут очень довольны. С уважением Ирина.

----------


## Ладога

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


* Музочка! Очень хочется посмотреть "Магазин игрушек", если можно!:* :Blush2:

----------


## МУЗОК

> С огромной просьбой обращаюсь я к вам!


Ирочка, лови в личке!




> Музочка! Очень хочется посмотреть "Магазин игрушек", если можно!:


В личке  :Ok:   :Yes4:

----------


## Ириночк

СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ! ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ ВАМ И ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАШИМ БЛИЗКИМ! ИРИНА.

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Спасибо за "Магазин игрушек" Очень понравилось! Беру в работу!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Олюр

> "День России. Ростов-на-Дону.":


Как здорово, как красиво! Муза, я хочу в Ростооооов!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.03.2016)

----------


## опал1

> Заставка на праздник Нептуна.


Не видно, к сожалению. Синие полосочки((

----------


## МУЗОК

> Не видно, к сожалению. Синие полосочки((


Там на 500 закрыто, наверно. В личке смотри.

----------


## Татьяна Вильевна

Уважаемая Музочка можно попросить в личку развлечение Магазин игрушек. Читаю коментарии и тоже очень хочу! СПАСИБО!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемая Музочка можно попросить в личку развлечение Магазин игрушек. Читаю коментарии и тоже очень хочу! СПАСИБО!


Отправила в личку.

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

****

С праздником, друзья!
Подарите своим деткам новогоднее волшебство:
на фоне звучащей музыки, в клипе появляется
 текст поздравительного письма от Дедушки Мороза.
Сам ролик залит на канал Мороза Ивановича,
так что, дети постарше не почувствуют подвоха,
будут искренне радоваться полученному письму.

Для письма нужна фотография и имя ребёнка.
Если в семье двое детей, две отдельные фотографии.

Образец письма:

ссылка удалена 9.01.2016 г.

Цена 200 руб. 

Четвёртая часть от суммы будет перечислена в поддержку форума.

Как приобрести поздравление:
здесь*

----------

ВесСнушка (07.01.2016), Дания (04.01.2016)

----------


## Lusik

> Четвёртая часть от суммы будет перечислена в поддержку форума.


С Новым Годом Музочек и все форумчане! редко получается заглядывать, да и часто скрыта переписка..Ткни пожалуйста носом куда можно Енежку перечислить в поддержку форума..без поздравления Д.М.

----------

МУЗОК (04.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": для малышей


Ой, как здорово! Музочка, ты научилась сама, своими руками создавать такую прелесть!  Детей садишь на стульчики или стоят? Они ведь, наверно не только смотрят, а двигаются всё время?

----------

МУЗОК (04.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> куда можно Денежку перечислить *в поддержку форума*


  *Финансовая поддержка форума
здесь*



> часто скрыта переписка


Люсенька, в любой теме, где есть синие полосочки, просто напиши сообщение. И всё станет видимым. 





> Детей садишь на стульчики или стоят?


На ковёр. Если проводим на улице, ставим буквой п скамейки, чтобы был виден всем экран и легко дети могли встать с мест и включиться в действие. 



> не только смотрят, а двигаются всё время?


Первая часть каждого действия для просмотра, вторая для подражания и движения. На третьем занятии, дети могут уже раньше вставать и начинать двигаться. Этому не препятствуем, поощряем инициативу и самостоятельность.

----------


## МУЗОК

> Подарите своим деткам новогоднее волшебство




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

_Для зимних развлечений, спортивного праздника зимой, дней рождений в зимний период._ 


*Письмо от Деда Мороза: 
*
https://youtu.be/TQTQquwTK8k

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), olga kh (04.02.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.02.2016), ttanya (29.02.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ладога (01.03.2016), нутя (07.06.2019), Ольга Сара (27.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> назову трёх форумчанок, кому я подарила письмо от Деда Мороза:


*И моей Дашутке подарочек от Дедушки Мороза очень понравился.*Только она уже у меня девушка почти что взрослая,смутил тот факт, что ее такую большую на ютуб выставили :Taunt: 
*Муза, спасибо за "Домик для птичек", за оба занятия с Иринкой,за видео великолепные,не знала , что ты такую красоту умеешь делать.*

----------

МУЗОК (26.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> смутил тот факт, что ее такую большую на ютуб выставили


Лена, а ссылу никто не видит, кроме адресата, конкретно, тебя. Всё закрыто.

----------


## ttanya

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


Музочка,пожалуйста, можно посмотреть "Магазин игрушек"? Всё, что у меня было, сгорело на съёмном диске. Накапливаю всё сначала...

----------


## МУЗОК

> можно посмотреть "Магазин игрушек"?


Таня, в личке ссылка.

----------

ttanya (04.03.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка, спасибо огромное за "Магазин игрушек" Понравилось, обязательно возьму в работу!!!_" :Yahoo:

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка! Большое спасибо! Чудесное видео!* С уважением И.М.

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

Спасибо огромное за материал!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.03.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

Музочка, стучусь за материалом о космосе! Тук-тук!
Спасибо большое! Всё открылось!

----------

МУЗОК (12.03.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Видеоряд на 16,5 минут. Я подготовила его для показа в группах воспитателями.
> Здесь видеоматериалы, взятые в инете, ю-тюбе, форуме. Я соединила их в один файл, сохранив авторские надписи и ничего не изменив, для того, чтобы меня не обвинили в использовании готоых видеороликов и презентаций. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ АВТОРАМ. 
> ФИЛЬМ О КОСМОСЕ:


Музочка, спасибо за такой ценный материал!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.03.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Сим-сим, откройся, пожалуйста!

----------


## olga kh

> СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ АВТОРАМ. 
> ФИЛЬМ О КОСМОСЕ:


Спасибо, Музочка! Спасибо авторам!!! И - прости, ради Бога, если обидела чем вольно или невольно! В Прощеное воскресенье прошу у всех прощения!..

----------

МУЗОК (13.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

**
*




> сделать анимацию - восходит солнышко и разговаривает (без звука)


_Ирочка, на скорую руку сделала, посмотри:_ 

_Говорящее солнышко без звука: 


https://youtu.be/MEv3OGa2Kvk
Если не видно, надо написать в теме сообщение._

----------

echeva (20.03.2016), laratet (12.06.2016), mila110153 (20.03.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), oxanaageeva (21.03.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.03.2016), ttanya (20.03.2016), ВесСнушка (09.04.2016), гунька (19.03.2016), Добронрава (05.06.2019), дубненка (23.01.2020), ИВЛАДА (19.03.2016), Ладога (20.03.2016), Лорис (19.03.2016), нутя (07.06.2019), Ремзия (23.04.2018)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Музочка, спасибо! Здоровья тебе, дорогая, радости и всего -всего!!!!!!

Скачала!!! Как классно! То, что доктор прописал!!! Чмок-чмок-чмо-о-ок!!!

----------

МУЗОК (19.03.2016)

----------


## гунька

> Говорящее солнышко без звука:


Спасибочки! И мне пригодится!

----------

МУЗОК (19.03.2016)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Дорогая Музочка, тоже хочется посмотреть на ваши работы если можно. Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (19.03.2016)

----------


## jarinka

Муза,  можно и я его в копилочку заберу?   сегодня как раз пели про солнышко.  спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (19.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Огромное спасибо за прекрасный и нужный материал!

----------

МУЗОК (19.03.2016)

----------


## echeva

какая же нужная тема!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## Muzira

И меня это заинтересовало! Вообще самой хочется научиться делать такие вещи! Посмотрела...И это на скорую руку? Музочка, не ведёшь видеоуроки?

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Музочка, спасибо за нужный материал.

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## mila110153

> Говорящее солнышко без звука:


очень хочу тоже скачать солнышко . но ссылка для меня закрыта. очень жаль.

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> И это на скорую руку? Музочка, не ведёшь видеоуроки?


ага, наловчилась  :Taunt:  уроки не даю, сама тыкаюсь носом по инету, учась  :Grin:  Спасибо.

----------


## ttanya

> Говорящее солнышко без звука:


_Музочка. Спасибо!!! Очень даже пригодится!!!_ :Yahoo:

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Это я делала видеоподарок для мам на Международный женский день 

_Предлагаю свои услуги, если вы захотите такой видеозаставкой начать Выпуск в школу или День семьи. Или после этой заставки сделать видеопрезентацию, используя фотографии детей и видео с праздников или детсадовских будней._ 

*"Мы ваше счастье главное, мы дочки и сыночки":* 

_ https://youtu.be/_6AEvhBtLoA_

----------

moderm (07.11.2016), балалайка (16.01.2018), Виноград (29.05.2019), нутя (07.06.2019)

----------


## герана

Спасибо за тот прекрасный материал, которым вы щедро делитесь со всеми на радость нам и нашим детям!!! Добра и счастья!

----------

МУЗОК (04.04.2016)

----------


## жанна09111973

Здравствуйте, мне бы тоже очень хотелось посмотреть на ваши работы, если можно. Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (03.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Видеозаставка: "В гостях у Королевы Музыки".* 

_ https://youtu.be/wkK96F0b3qY

Цена 50 рублей плюс 30% форуму. Выходит 65 рублей. Это при наличии одновременного заказа десятью пользователями. Небольшая редакция возможна. 

Способ оплаты:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5033958
С уважением, Муза._

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.05.2016), ttanya (11.04.2016), Лариса12 (28.04.2016), нутя (07.06.2019), ольга коробова (17.10.2018), Светлана - Слоним (07.02.2017)

----------


## ВесСнушка

Музочка, здравствуй. Сим-сим, откройся. Хочу Солнышко. Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (09.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Видеоряд на 16,5 минут. Я подготовила его для показа в группах воспитателями.


Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (11.04.2016)

----------


## Алена43

> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":


*Спасибо, Музочка, за помощь в работе!* 

[img]http://*********ru/9609525.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.05.2016)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> Развлечение сделано по игре "Магазин игрушек" *Ирины Парахневич -Парина*. Ирочка, *спасибо* за чудесный материал! *Благо-Дарю!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":* 
> для малышей
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Очень-очень хочется и мне с ребятами. Спасибо.

----------

лариса61 (26.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Очень-очень хочется и мне с ребятами. Спасибо.


В личке.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016)

----------


## Valesy

> Письмо Нептуна:


Музочка, спасибо огромное, только я не вижу ничего  :Blush2: 

Музочка, сейчас, когда написала, окошечко открылось  :Yes4:  Спасибо, дорогая! Музыка нужна, извлеки пожалуйста.

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 




> Музыка нужна, извлеки пожалуйста


Извлекла  :Aga:  Буду рада, если пригодится. 


*Нептун, озвучка:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




*


Видео:*
   [img]http://*********ru/9840406.png[/img]

----------

mochalova19 (31.08.2016), ttanya (05.06.2016), Valesy (26.05.2016), Zlata (03.10.2018), Добронрава (05.06.2019), лариса61 (26.05.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

> видеоподарок для мам на Международный женский день


Муза, спасибо за ваш бесценный материал! Хоть и прошел праздник, но взяла к себе материал! Хотелось бы и "Магазин игрушек" увидеть, если мне можно...
Дай бог вам здоровья!

Муза, скажите, есть ли у вас видеоматеиал для выпускного утренника ? Или направьте, где можно посмотреть. Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (26.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Хотелось бы и "Магазин игрушек" увидеть, если мне можно...


Альбина, сейчас в личку отправлю.



> видеоматеиал для выпускного утренника ?


Аля, поточнее, что именно надо, в каком ключе? В этой теме есть "Путеводная звезда". Но могу и на заказ сделать. Вот подраздел для заказов: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=590

----------


## belik88_88

и тут ничего не  видно((

----------


## SNAR

Музочка, как могла я в твою тему не зайти?! Позор мне!  :Blush2:  Исправляюсь!  :Grin:

----------

МУЗОК (05.06.2016)

----------


## laratet

Музочка, а я у Вас в гостях впервые. Как я раньше не зашла? :Meeting:  Взяла себе многое в копилочку! Спасибо огромное!



> Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек": 
> для малышей


 Можно посмотреть? :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (12.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, а я у Вас в гостях впервые. Как я раньше не зашла? Взяла себе многое в копилочку! Спасибо огромное!
> 
>  Можно посмотреть?


Ларочка, отправила в личку.

----------

laratet (15.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

*Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:*_


https://youtu.be/gAzInAJv27w

* 

Фонограмма 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...660&viewfull=1

_

----------

Elen2 (28.08.2016), faina (03.10.2018), genek (15.10.2016), Irina_Irina (01.09.2016), laratet (13.10.2016), lenik (07.03.2017), Lenylya (01.09.2016), ludmila_zub (02.09.2016), maksun79 (07.11.2016), marih (30.08.2016), mochalova19 (31.08.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (31.08.2016), NikTanechka (31.08.2016), olga kh (29.08.2016), pomahka (08.11.2016), Rita03 (20.10.2018), SNAR (31.08.2016), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (28.09.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (13.10.2018), ttanya (05.09.2016), Zlata (03.10.2018), АнютикА (11.04.2017), Богомякова (21.09.2021), Виноград (12.10.2017), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Елена М (31.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (02.09.2016), ИВЛАДА (31.08.2016), Левадана (31.08.2016), Лилия60 (26.10.2018), мазурка (28.09.2016), нутя (07.06.2019), о-ля-ля (06.09.2016), ольга коробова (17.10.2018), Ольга Сара (28.08.2016), Парина (07.09.2016), Раиса2001 (23.09.2018), Ремзия (23.04.2018), Саби (02.09.2016), Светлана - Слоним (18.10.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (12.10.2016), ююлю (21.01.2017), Ярик (24.10.2018)

----------


## Наталья0405

Музочка! Хочется посмотреть и послушать осень...
Ура! Получилось!

----------

МУЗОК (28.08.2016), Саби (02.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


*Муза, спасибо. Великолепное видео.* Как раз вовремя сделала,через 2 дня уже  показывать и рассказывать будем.

----------

МУЗОК (28.08.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Музочка, спасибо тебе ОГРОМНОЕ за новую красоту!!! Конечно, пригодится такой видеоролик!!! :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (29.08.2016)

----------


## livni

Как не стыдно признаваться, но вошла впервые в эту тему, Музочка. Сейчас пробегусь, дорогая!

----------

МУЗОК (30.08.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


*Ой, Муза, какое чудо-чудное! Спасибище!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


 Музыка великолепная, вот бы еще взглянуть!
 Ура!!!!! Увидела!!!!Спасибо! Как все сказочно, ярко, красиво!

----------

МУЗОК (30.08.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


*Музочка, милая, СПАСИБО! Конечно пригодится!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (30.08.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Какая красота! Спасибо, Музочка!

----------

МУЗОК (31.08.2016)

----------


## Petavla

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Музочка, как красиво-сказочно!
И как нужно детям!
Спасибо, дорогая!
Сначала посмотрим, а потом будем изучать!

[img]http://*********net/8436138.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.08.2016)

----------


## Елена М

[QUOTE=МУЗОК;5246906]Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу[/SIZE]:[/B]

Ой, как красиво, Музочка! Спасибо большущее!!!

----------

МУЗОК (31.08.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

"Осень в лесу"
Красии-и-иво как!!!!!  :Tender: 
Поняла, что скучаю по настоящему осеннему лесу - с грибами, с шуршащей листвой и воздухом, которым хочется надышаться впрок....

----------

МУЗОК (31.08.2016)

----------


## NikTanechka

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


*Музочка, ты такая же золотая, как сказочная осень!
Спасибо тебе за красоту и умиротворение!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.08.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:



*Музочка! Замечательная, интересная работа! Спасибо большое!!!* 
[img]http://*********ru/11179900.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## Левадана

Музочка, хотела полюбоваться на твою новую работу, но "сим-сим" дверь не открывает))) Попробую теперь...

*Посмотрела, Музочка, спасибо, отличная работа!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Спасибо, Муза. Такая красота, вот бы деткам показать. Очень ярко, красочно,великолепно. :Tender:  Ура, получилось. Завтра  полюбуемся с детками красотой!!!

----------

МУЗОК (01.09.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *
> 
> *Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:*_
> 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> * 
> 
> ...


видео не видно, но музыка............... 
сижу, слушаю и ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!
Вот ведь еще вариант для фантазии... Замечательный файл!
Спасибо, Музочка!


P.S. Музочка! И я теперь вижу!
Замечательное видео! Так сразу стало светло на душе, спокойно....
Мы все бежим, бежим....... А ведь стОит и остановиться, оглядеться. Как много красоты вокруг!

Спасибо, Музочка, огромное-огромное!!!

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Музочка,  пожалуйста, откройте возможность доступа.

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*




> Музочка, пожалуйста, откройте возможность доступа.


После этого сообщения должно открыться. Теперь в этой теме весь материал будет доступен.

----------

ludmila_zub (02.09.2016)

----------


## Дания

Музочка, пишу, чтобы посмотреть твою красоту.

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## Саби

Я тоже пишу, чтоб открылось). ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! Музочка, СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (02.09.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


_Музочка! Спасибо огромное! Такая красотища! Музыка просто завораживает!  Восхитительная осенняя лесная прогулка! Спасибо!!!_

----------

МУЗОК (05.09.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Завидую людям. которые умеют делать видеоролики, сама пока никак не доберусь. чтоб научиться. И очень хочется посмотреть эту красоту. Муза, пожалуйста откройте доступ к Вашему ролику. Очень хочется посмотреть и полюбоваться.

***

Муза. спасибо огромное. Волшебно !!!!Красиво!!!!!заворожило просто!!!

----------

МУЗОК (06.09.2016)

----------


## Музрукоff

Мне и сюда очень надо. Музочка, открой и эту комнатку.

----------

МУЗОК (19.09.2016)

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Ой, как у вас здесь интересно! СПАСИБО ОГРОМЕННОЕ!!!! :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## Ремзия

Музочка!!! Очень интересные видеозаставки! Есть чему поучиться...

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Добрый вечер. Спасибо за чудесные работы.

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Муза. спасибо огромное. Волшебно !!!!Красиво!!!!!заворожило просто!!!


полностью поддерживаю Олю!!! Спасибо тебе Муза!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## Шевячок

Стучусь и в этот домик!
Музочка, спасибо, дорогая, за твой труд!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Зашла по ссылочке от Музы. Пойду позырю)))

----------

МУЗОК (12.10.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Сокровищница!!! Спасибо за огромный труд!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.10.2016)

----------


## Anna57

Музочка, так хочется посмотреть видео... :Tu:

----------

МУЗОК (15.10.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Очень хочется попасть и на эту вашу страничку! Спасибо огромное за ваш неоценимый труд!

----------

МУЗОК (24.10.2016)

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

А мне ничего не видно... Как жаль... :No2:  :Tu:  :Blink:

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> А мне ничего не видно... Как жаль


Теперь ДОЛЖНО стать всё доступным! Успеха!

----------


## moderm

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Смотрела и слушала с умилением.

[img]http://*********ru/12156273.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2016)

----------


## maksun79

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:


Спасибо огромное!!! Обязательно послушаем и посмотрим с ребятишками в следующем году! :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2016)

----------


## pomahka

Случайно попала в вашу тему, но не на секундочку не пожалела!!!! Что то открылось, что то нет, но то что удалась посмотреть ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! Огромное спасибо!!!! Буду заглядывать с вашего разрешения  :Smile3:

----------

МУЗОК (08.11.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Музочка, огромное спасибо за ваш чудесный материал, который очень пригодится в работе с детьми!!! КРА-СО-ТА!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (07.03.2017), Олюр (05.04.2017)

----------


## Аленький - цветочек

> Развлечение сделано по игре "Магазин игрушек" *Ирины Парахневич -Парина*. Ирочка, *спасибо* за чудесный материал! *Благо-Дарю!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Интерактивное развлечение "Магазин игрушек":* 
> для малышей
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Большое спасибо за такой материал!!!!!!! Малышам понравится!  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## faina

> Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу


Музочка! Спасибо за удивительный фильм! Осень- красотища!!!Наша, сибирская!!! Музыка завораживает! Детки смотрят и слушают с открытым ртом!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxBwENYELVw

----------

Lenylya (03.06.2019), Valenta (09.06.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Екатерина Шваб (03.06.2019), Ладога (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (04.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019), Татиана 65 (03.06.2019), Ярик (09.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LurkUctgNEc

----------

mishel61 (03.06.2019), Valenta (09.06.2019), буссоница (03.06.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Екатерина Шваб (03.06.2019), лариса61 (07.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019), Татиана 65 (03.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbqYGpOynn4

----------

гунька (07.06.2019), лариса61 (07.06.2019), Лилия60 (04.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019), Татиана 65 (04.06.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

> *
> 
> *Слушаем природу. Осень в лесу:*_
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gAzInAJv27w
> 
> * 
> 
> ...


Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд! Очень красиво!

----------

olunia (08.03.2020), МУЗОК (05.06.2019), Раиса2001 (06.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H8uuBLCXr0

----------

Irina Sirin (23.07.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), Добронрава (11.06.2019), лариса61 (07.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qEm-44jFFs

----------

Irina Sirin (23.07.2019), Valenta (09.06.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), лариса61 (07.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## нутя

Музочка, СПАСИБО за милашнчки-видяшечки!!! Ты удивляешь!! Так здорово, доступно, интересно!!!! Твой труд бесценен!!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj97PQfCOd4

----------

Irina Sirin (23.07.2019), lenik (22.03.2020), буссоница (09.06.2019), Добронрава (11.06.2019), Ладога (12.06.2019), лариса61 (09.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Людмилая (09.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019), Ярик (09.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nJZ153fcyE&t=2s

----------

Elena_privat (29.09.2020), Irina Sirin (23.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (23.03.2020), Ладога (12.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNlA8WfYXBY

----------

Ладога (16.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), о-ля-ля (14.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXwlmjg9F9E&t=3s

----------

Ада (31.08.2021), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Ладога (17.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiyOy6bH4CE

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (23.03.2020), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Елена М (19.03.2020), Ладога (23.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7xhu-saNyM

----------

Elena_privat (29.09.2020), Ладога (23.06.2019), Людмилая (19.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GacoxeaQ1E

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (23.03.2020), буссоница (20.06.2019), гунька (15.03.2020), Ладога (23.06.2019), Натаiша (24.03.2020), Парина (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsSVU2HDDmk

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (23.03.2020), буссоница (22.06.2019), гунька (15.03.2020), Ладога (23.06.2019), Лилия60 (23.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgGzo9uA6L0

----------

lenik (22.03.2020), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.02.2021), Алла Смирнова (08.08.2019), гунька (15.03.2020), Добронрава (24.07.2019), Иишка (02.07.2019), Натаiша (24.03.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZH1LBLhG-s

----------

буссоница (09.01.2020), гунька (15.03.2020), Лилия60 (18.03.2020), Наталья0405 (21.02.2021)

----------


## дубненка

Замечательный видеоряд. Можно использовать 12 апреля. Спасибо. Творческого Вам вдохновения.

----------

МУЗОК (23.01.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые коллеги! 
Выставляю оригинал клипа, который можно использовать на весеннем празднике мам в марте. Если вам искренне нравится моё скромное творчество, буду рада перечислению в 50 р. от каждого, кто воспользуется этим материалом на утренниках, досугах и просто в группах. При бескорыстном желании помочь, пишите на электронную почту. 

P.S. Пишу "...электронную почту...", т.к. на форум из скачанных авторских материалов и клипов не поступало денежных средств. При заказах, я сама перечислю деньги форуму. 
Спасибо. 

ВСЕМ МАМАМ 
https://youtu.be/TlY3_m7MshQ 

Принимаю пожелания вставить фотографии детей в индивидуальные клипы для конкретной группы. Дополнительно можно вставить их голоса.

----------

myzic (09.03.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.02.2021), буссоница (22.01.2021), Озма (22.01.2021), Татиана 65 (22.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

Любимым коллегам в подарок к Международному женскому дню:  
https://youtu.be/J9--D3DMXZM

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (07.03.2021), Elen2 (07.03.2021), Irina Sirin (08.03.2021), Kras-Gal (05.09.2021), laks_arina (09.03.2021), larisakoly (07.03.2021), myzic (09.03.2021), stranikira (07.03.2021), vishulaev (16.05.2021), Ладога (25.06.2021), Маинька (07.03.2021), Марийка-Умница (08.03.2021), Наталья0405 (23.01.2022), Татиана 65 (07.03.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/n1TJyMwP2BA

----------

Ладога (25.06.2021), Лилия60 (30.08.2021), НИрина (25.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/oou9Kgsvl0A

----------

lenik (30.08.2021), Ада (31.08.2021), Елена М (30.08.2021), Лилия60 (30.08.2021), Натаiша (30.08.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/GBto4juS3MQ

----------

lenik (30.08.2021), Ада (31.08.2021), Лилия60 (30.08.2021)

----------

